# Gas system for burners.



## Tony Bird (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

Somewhere in a field there is part of our portable gas cooker that we use for picnics and the like.  When we were recently away we went to use it and found one of the saucepan supports missing.





The cooker has spent many years bouncing around in our camping trailer so doesn't owe us anything.  A new one has been purchased for £14.99.  I had often thought that it might be possible to use the gas control system from these cookers to control the burners used in model boilers.  So I had a go.  First the plastic knob of the lever was pulled off and the gas control wheel removed.





The gas ring, peizo ignition and casing was removed leaving the control valve which is fitted with a gas pressure regulator and the system for connecting the gas canister.





The control valve and the pipe and jet that fed the gas ring.





The gas feed pipe is sealed into the valve housing using a compressed 'O' ring.





Part of the lever that operates the gas canister was cut off as it now had no function.





The gas jet was removed and a new copper pipe was hard soldered to the original gas pipe.





After testing for leaks using soapy water the gas system was tried with a with a temporary connection to a small gas poker burner.  A proper screw fitting using an 'O' ring as a seal will be fitted.





As most of the not needed casing was cut off leaving a fairly small unit that uses inexpensive gas canisters.





As the system uses a gas regulator it means that the delivered gas pressure is a lot lower than running with just a regulator only.  It also means that the maximum delivered gas pressure should be constant.  With the lower pressure I expect larger jets will be needed for bigger burners.  I will experiment and report.

Regards Tony.


----------

